# Smoke Cube Charcoal Roaster/Smoker?



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone know anything about this? I have the opportunity to pick one up cheap, but don't know a thing about them.













5E15P65M83E73L63J1ca83164a5454bd81fe1.jpg



__ smokinhusker
__ Oct 9, 2012


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 9, 2012)

It sounds like it might be similar to this Char-broil Big Easy which has some good reviews. I was going to get one for my motorhome but it is too big for what I wanted . The one in the pic is propane but they have an electric one too


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 9, 2012)

yes it is close to the SRG

I had an SRG and its a cooking machine.  IMHO I would opt for the SRG  but hey cheap is good.


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 9, 2012)

I found a couple older threads on here for it

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/75929/turkey-roasters-smoke-cube

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/76069/smoke-cube-trial-q-view

After reading them I don't think I can go wrong for FREE! Similar on Amazon is $76


----------

